# DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Ausgabe Juli

*Vorbemerkung:*
Uns von der Redaktion wird ja immer gerne vorgeworfen, dass wir auf einem Auge blind seien und nur auf den VDSF eindreschen würden.

Der folgende Artikel dürfte einmal mehr beweisen, dass das so nicht stimmt.

Auch wenn innerhalb des DAV Dinge ablaufen, welche unseren angelpolitischen Leitlinien zuwiderlaufen, nehmen wir uns dieser Dinge genauso an.


*DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen​*Wir haben ja schon um die Vorgänge berichtet, dass der VDSF-Landesverband in Thüringen aus dem VDSF aus- und dem DAV beitritt. Dann soll mit dem DAV-Regionalverband AFVOT fusioniert werden.

Der zweite Regionalverband des DAV, der VANT, verweigert sich nicht nur dieser Fusion zu einem einheitlichen Anglerverband in Thüringen, er verfolgt auch eine angelpolitische Linie, die den eigentlichen Richtlinien und Vorstellungen des DAV-Bund wie auch der übrigen DAV-Landesverbände zuwiderläuft. 

Dass nicht einmal die eigenen Verbandsmitglieder des VANT über die anstehende Fusion von TLAV und AFVOT informiert wurden, ist da sicher auch interessant zu wissen. Ob es nicht gewünscht ist, dass die mitbekommen, dass es auch anders geht, diese Frage stellt sich da aber dann schon....

Aus irgendeinem Grund muss es da wohl in der Vergangenheit innerhalb des DAV einige Schwierigkeiten gegeben haben, welche zur Aufsplittung der DAV-Verbände in Thüringen führten..

Dass der VANT inzwischen statt mit den beiden anderen Anglerverbänden lieber mit gewerblichen Unternehmen wie der IG Großbrembach gemeinsame Sache macht, eine Angelschule ins Leben ruft und gegen die Vorstellungen im DAV für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung plädiert, legt den Schluss nahe, dass es beim VANT wohl eher um persönliche oder finanzielle Interessen geht, als um das Wohl der Angler insgesamt.

Das wird auch unterstützt dadurch, dass auf einer Messe in Erfurt auf dem Stand des VANT ein Schmähflugblatt der GbR IG Großbrembach ausgelegt wurde. Da kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass dann der VANT auch den Inhalt dieser Schrift mitträgt.
















Auf Grund dieses Flugblattes veröffentlichte der Vizepräsident des AFVOT, Karl Heinz Bergner, einen offenen Brief als Antwort darauf.



> Wer ist nun gegen die Einheit der Angler?
> 
> Auf der Internetseite der IG Großbrembach ist ein Artikel unter der Überschrift  „Verloren gegangene Dreieinigkeit“ zu lesen, der gewiß nicht dazu dient den Einigungsprozeß der  Angelverbände zu fördern.
> Wir sehen uns deshalb veranlasst einige Aussagen dieses Artikels zu kommentieren.
> ...



Und zu der ganzen unseligen Geschichte in Thüringen gibt es auch einen offnen Brief an alle Thüringer Angelvereine von Hans Erhard Schiller, Präsident Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen im DAV e.V :



> *
> Offener Brief an alle DAV-Vereine Thüringens*
> 
> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> ...





Dass zudem anglerfeindliche Politiker wie der Abgeordnete der Linken, Herr Thilo Kummer, vom VANT zum Ehrenmitglied gemacht wurde, weil er genauso vehement wie der Präsident des VANT gegen jede Erleichterung des Zugangs zum Angeln ist, sei dabei nur eine Randnotiz.

Wenn ein solcher Abgeordneter dann aber in einer Parlamentsrede behauptet, dass es das prüfungsfreie Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg nur geben würde, weil dort die zu hohen Friedfischbestände dezimiert werden müssten, kann man wohl angesichts aller Veröffentlichungen aus Brandenburg – vom DAV wie von den Behörden – nur davon ausgehen, das da in Thüringen der Schuss noch nicht gehört wurde.

Oder dass eben andere, persönliche oder finanzielle Interessen daran schuld sind müssen, dass der VANT sich überall Helfer sucht – sei es gewerbliche wie die IG Großbrembach oder aus der Politik wie Herrn Kummer – um die Angelschule weiter gewinnbringend betreiben zu können.

Parallelen zum Vorgehen des VDSF-Landesverbandes in Schleswig Holstein, der öffentlich erklärt hat, wegen seiner Vollzeitstelle im Verband gegen von der Politik gewünschte Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln zu sein, kann man da leicht ziehen.

Wir wurden von Herrn Karol eingeladen zu einem Gespräch am 09.07. 2011, das wir natürlich gerne wahrnehmen wollen. Dort soll uns der Standpunkt des VANT erklärt werden. 

Und wir sind mehr als gespannt darauf, ob, wann und wie da der Bundesverband reagieren wird, wenn ein Landesverband so eindeutig gegen die klaren angelpolitischen Richtlinien des DAV handelt.

Wie bei den Verfehlungen der VDSF-Verbände werden wir auch hier am Ball bleiben und weiter berichten.

Auch wie es mit der Fusion des TLAV und des AFVOT weitergeht, damit es in Thüringen wenigstens einen Verband für Angler gibt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Ich hab gerade ne 1h gebraucht um das zu lesen und auch nur im Ansatz zu verstehen. 

Für eine schlechte Idee halte ich es, dass in einem neuen Verband die alten Würdenträger weiter wirken sollen. In dem BL ist so viel Porzellan zerschlagen, da sollte man über einen kompletten Neuanfang nachdenken.


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

kurz mal ot weil das ist mir zuviel zum lesen.
schlamschlacht finde ich nur gut wenn es mädels in bikkinis sind ;-) die da schlachten.

ot off cu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*



> weil das ist mir zuviel zum lesen.


Kurz zusammengefasst:
Ein DAV-Landesverband, der VANT, propagiert unter Zuhilfenahme gewerblicher Firmen (IG Großbrembach) sowie anglerfeindlicher Politiker eine Angelpolitik, welche den Richtlinien des DAV-Bund sowie der übrigen Landesverbände entgegenläuft.

Statt vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterungen zu unterstützen beim Zugang zum Angeln,  kämpft der VANT für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, um die mit der IG Großbrembach zusammen initiierte und betriebene Angelschule am Leben zu halten.

Und der DAV-Bundesverband sowie die anderen DAV-Landesverbände gehen dabei nicht offen gegen solche anglerfeindliche und den Richtlinien des DAV widersprechende Politik vor.


----------



## grazy04 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen......

Touristenfischereischein:


> in Brandenburg für 4 Wochen gültig und auf wenige Fischarten beschränkt


Ja nee iss klar, deswegen bekomm ich z.B. ne Jahreskarte für die Havel oder die DAV-Gewässer in der Schorfheide...... und darf mit 2 Ruten angeln (ich hab sowohl mit dem Touri-Schein wie nun seit 3 Jahren mit FS dort meinen Urlaub "verangelt") 



> Thüringen aber geht man in die Vollen


Aha.... und das weil der Schein maximal einmal im Jahr mit ner Gültigkeit von 3 Monaten ausgegeben wird, der Nutzer nur mit EINER Rute und nur auf Friedfisch fischen darf..... oder warum geht Thüringen in die Vollen??????????? Ach und das für die meisten Vereinsgewässer keine Gastkarten ohne "richtigen" Fischereischein ausgegeben werden sollte auch erwähnt werden

Naja die IG hat scheinbar immer noch Probleme das es da einige Änderungen gab die offensichtlich nicht so einfach verdaut werden können..... iss schon doof wenn sich plötzlich die geglaubte "Einigkeit" der IG in Luft auflöst. Nun sucht man wohl händeringend neuen Anschluss?!?


          

Um das wieder los zu werden geht ich ne Runde angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Heute erreichte uns auch eine Einladung zu einem Gespräch mit Herrn Roese, dem Präsidenten des TLAV, das wir natürlich genauso gerne wahrnehmen wie das Gespräch mit Herrn Karol vom VANT.


----------



## sbE (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

hallo,

ich bin thüringer (in einem verein unter der flagge des tlav tätig). ich finde diese ganze dach- bzw. landesverbandsposse so ein trauerspiel...mir tut es wirklich leid um die vielen angler die darunter leiden müssen. unglaublich was für selbstsüchtige und verbohrte menschen da teilweise auf den wichtigen stühlen sitzen müssen!!

und zum thema touristenfischereischein...ohne den brandenburger touristenfischereischein wäre ich heute kein angler. denn der hat mir geholfen die leidenschaft fürs angeln zu entdecken. 

wie singen die fanta 4 immer so schön: "es könnte so einfach sein...ist es aber nicht..." 

tja


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Hi

Ist zwar was oT aber ich schreibs trotzdem 

Ich finde das mit dem Touristenschein auch ne tolle sache. Immerhin können so, wie es sbE schon geschrieben hat, mehr Leute die daran Interesse haben das Angeln für sich endecken und wir alle wissen ja : Je Größer das Volk desto Schwächer der König 

Bis dahin Petri


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

man was nen scheiß ....
das Hobby ansich das die Vertreter vertreten sollen gerät völlig in den Hintergrund #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Da ist es beim DAV halt auch nicht anders als beim VDSF:
Wenn Kohle, Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten, Pöstchen etc. ins Spiel kommen, hat der normale Angler halt immer verloren.

Ich bin gespannt - gerade was verbandsinterne Demokratie und Diskussion angeht - ob und wie da in diesem Fall dann der DAV-Bund und die anderen DAV-Landesverbände vorgehen werden..

Im VDSF ists ja immer klar:
Kommt von oben, wird abgenickt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

ist ja auch kein Wunder das die Angler keine schlagkräftiger Lobby zustande bekommen um unsere Interessen zu vertreten ...
ist wie die FIFA in klein (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor)


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Verbände, wie auch Diktaturen
erträgt man nur mit lautem Murren.
Denn Diktaturen und Verbände
bringen unsere Welt ans Ende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*



> ist wie die FIFA in klein (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor)


Ja, da musste ich auch schon an Sepp Blatter denken- formal alles "legal" - aber insgesamt so viel "trübe Brühe" um Geld, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten, dass nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit VDSF (Bund- wie Landesverbände) da diese Parallele leicht in den Kopf kommt....

Dass so etwas nun auch im DAV passiert und damit die Hoffnung der Angler auf vernünftige Verbände und Funktionäre wieder ein Stück schwindet, ist schlicht zum koxxxx.....


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass so etwas nun auch im DAV passiert und damit die Hoffnung der Angler auf vernünftige Verbände und Funktionäre wieder ein Stück schwindet, ist schlicht zum koxxxx.....



Ob nun DAV oder VDSF, auf Landesebene hängt das immer von den jeweiligen Akteuren ab, was für eine Grütze fabriziert wird...
das hat weder mit Verbänden noch Strukturen zu tun,
das ist/sind Machtspielchen, Wichtigtuerei und Überschätzung der eigenen Fähigkeiten.

Das der VANT, bzw. dessen Obrigkeit nicht alle aufm Sender hat, sehe ich jedes Jahr, wenn ich die Abrechnung bzw. den Aufwand für den Verkauf der "Thüringen-Marke" mache.

Mittagsgruß
René

PS: Dieses durcheinander in Thüringen geschieht auf Landesverbandsebene und ist daher mit der "Bundespolitik" des DAV nicht in einen Topf zu werfen.

Auch wird sich die Fusion auf Landesebene entscheiden und nicht auf Bundesebene... deswegen raucht es ja gerade in Thüringen so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*



> Dieses durcheinander in Thüringen geschieht auf Landesverbandsebene und ist mit daher der "Bundespolitik" des DAV nicht in einen Topf zu werfen.


Das ist insofern "in einen Topf" zu werfen, weil der VANT klar anglerfeindliche Ziele verfolgt, welche den angelpolitischen Richtlinien des DAV widersprechen.
Und ich mich da frage, warum solche Landesverbände dann nicht entweder auf Linie gebracht oder rausgemschmissen werden.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich mich da frage, warum solche Landesverbände dann nicht entweder auf Linie gebracht oder rausgemschmissen werden.



Weil mittlerweile der DAV-Bund, genau wie der VDSF-Bund ein Hülle ohne Inhalt ist.....
wer soll da wen auf Linie bringen?

Ich zitier mich mal selbst....



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Auch wird sich die Fusion auf Landesebene entscheiden und nicht auf  Bundesebene...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Ich hoffe da passiert noch was, da ich bisher zumindest vom DAV nen besseren Eindruck hatte...


----------



## ivo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Die LV des DAV haben dahingehend auch schon gearbeitet. Ich denke jedoch, dass dies hinter den Kulissen bleiben wird. Was besser ist.
Auch möchte ich an die klaren Worte des DAV-Präsidenten zu JHV zu dem Thema erinnern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Da wird nirgends was öffentlich gemacht - und genau das ist das Problem.
Wir haben bereits einen Verband, den VDSF, der undemokratisch alles ohne Information der Angler intern ausmauschelt ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014 ), da brauchen wir einen zweiten, besseren. Und nicht nochmal ne Kopie davon oder einen der anfängt, die Fehler des VDSF nachzumachen....


----------



## cherrythemar (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Tauscht doch bitte mal das Schreiben der IG Großbrembach gegen das Original, welches im März auf der Messe in Erfurt am Stand des VANT verbreitet wurde aus. Dessen Kopfbogen zeigt, wer eigentlich hinter diesem Schundblatt steht. Es ist die Kooperationsgemeinschaft des Verbandes für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen (VANT) mit den Vereinen der IG Großbrembach. Nachdem dieses Schreiben wie ein Boomerang für die Absender gewirkt hat, verschwand auf einmal der Name und das Logo des VANT darauf. Dafür seinen Kopf mit hinzuhalten, war Herr Karol dann doch nicht mehr mutig genug. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann er es schnallt, dass ihn die Chefs der IG (Edel und Klapperstück) längst an ihre Leine genommen haben. Da hat er wohl seine Meister gefunden. Fragt sich nur, was er persönlich davon hat, welchen Brocken sie im hingeworfen haben?
Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wie diese "Partner" den VANT weiter gegen die Wand faren und in die endgültige Isolation führen.
Traurig ist am meisten, die Mitglieder im VANT traben diesen Rattenfängern weiter blind, taub und stumm hinterher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Wir bekommen immer mehr Material zu verschiedensten Vorgängen rund um VANT und IG Großbrembach und recherchieren dazu auch weiter und werden das auch veröffentlichen.

Denn gerade dass sich ein Verband im DAV wie der VANT so anglerfeindlich und restriktiv verhält wie sonst nur VDSF-Verbände, ist eigentlich nicht tragbar und muss daher alles öffentlich werden.

Wir müssen da aber um etwas Geduld bitten, da die Vorgänge im VDSF und rund um die Fusion (Brief Mohnert etc.) für die Angler in ganz Deutschland letztlich wichtiger sind als die regionalen Vorgänge in Thüringen (sorry, liebe Thüringer!!!!).

Da wir keine Riesenzeitschriftenredaktion sind, sondern das fast komplett ehrenamtlich nebenher gemacht wird, können wir nicht immer so schnell und umfassend veröffentlichen, wie wir uns das auch manchmal selber wünschen.

Es wird aber derzeit alles an Material gesammelt und gesichtet.

Und es stehen Treffen von mir an mit Herrn Karol vom VANT, ebenso auch mit den Präsidenten des TLAV und AFVOT.

Auch das muss dann erstmal rum sein, um das alles mit einordnen zu können.

Mir bleibt also in diesem Falle nichts als uns dafür zu entschuldigen, dass wir nicht genügend Leute haben und um etwas Geduld zu bitten.

Aber wir sind und bleiben da dran - versprochen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Das Treffen heute mit Herrn Karol vom VANT konnte leider nicht wahrgenommen werden, da entgegen der Versprechung in der Mail weder der genaue Treffpunkt noch die Anfahrtsskizze mitgeteilt wurde.

Hoffen wir, dass das beim Termin, der noch abzumachen ist, mit Afvot und TLAV dann besser klappt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Soeben hat sich Herr Karol telefonisch gemeldet und für die fehlende Anfahrt entschuldigt.

Das Treffen wird nachgeholt, direkt vor oder nach dem Treffen mit TLAV und Afvot.

Ein gemeinsames Treffen aller Parteien, wie von mir dann vorgeschlagen, wurde von Herrn Karol abgelehnt.


----------



## cherrythemar (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

So ist das eben, mit der Vergesslichkeit von Herrn Karol.|peinlich 
Wer sich mit so vielen "Feinden"|krach: umgibt und immer wieder mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennt#q, kann schon mal den Überblick verlieren.
Na vielleicht wird´s doch noch irgendwann.
Irgendwie wundert es einen schon, dass er sich als selbsternannter, langjähriger Thüringer Vereinigungsapostel mit den anderen beiden Präsidenten nicht mehr an einen Tisch setzen möchte|kopfkrat.

Viele Grüße aus Themar von
Andreas


----------



## Seegeier (13. November 2011)

*AW: DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen*

Die nächste Schlamschlacht des VANT wurde am Samstag entschieden, wo sich knapp über die Hälfte der Vereinsvorsitzenden für einen Neuen Dachverband mit 5 Säulenmodell entschieden hat. Absoluter Schwachsinn!!!! Die versuchen schon über Jahre so einen Scheiß durchzusetzen. Ob die Mitglieder in den zugehörigen Vereinen überhaupt wissen was da abgeht und wie mit Ihren Geldern umgegangen wird? Ich bezweifle das. Fakt ist eins, das sich der VANT entgültig von den geplanten Zusammeschluss zu einem Dachverband distanziert hat. Auch hier spielen nur persönliche Belange eine Rolle.
Grüße aus Thüringen


----------

